# Leptotes unicolor



## Djthomp28 (Dec 9, 2020)

If you are looking for a floriferous miniature, this is a great one! It is about 2 inches _tall_. I grow it mounted on cork and allow it to dry between water.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Dec 9, 2020)

What a cute little bunch of flowers!!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Dec 9, 2020)

Fantastic blooming! Well done!


----------



## GuRu (Dec 9, 2020)

This little clump teems with lovely flowers......very impressive......the photos as well.


----------



## Tom-DE (Dec 10, 2020)

can't go wrong with this mini and..... I used to grow almost all of the species in this genus at one time and I love them all! Great job! and good cultural advice. Good light is also needed for them IMO.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 10, 2020)

Nice, hardly ever see these. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## littlefrog (Dec 10, 2020)

Used to see them all the time, now it is on my wish list and I can't find them anywhere... Will trade a dozen pohlitinocoi for one...


----------



## Guldal (Dec 10, 2020)

The cutieometer is moving upward, upward, and.....DING!


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Dec 10, 2020)

Where did you get this plant if I may ask?


----------



## Djthomp28 (Dec 10, 2020)

Thanks all! This year it really put on a show!!



Happypaphy7 said:


> Where did you get this plant if I may ask?


I purchased this from a local grower - Edgar Stehli of Windswept in Time. It has been a few years since I purchased it.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Dec 10, 2020)

Djthomp28 said:


> Thanks all! This year it really put on a show!!
> 
> 
> I purchased this from a local grower - Edgar Stehli of Windswept in Time.


and when did you purchase it? Does the seller have a website? Are the flowers fragrant?


----------



## Djthomp28 (Dec 10, 2020)

Happypaphy7 said:


> and when did you purchase it? Does the seller have a website? Are the flowers fragrant?


I was editing while you were asking your question. It has been 2-3 years since I purchased it. I was nosing around the greenhouse and found this one. Edgar always has interesting stuff in the greenhouse. The link to his facebook page is above here is his website: Windswept in Time


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Dec 10, 2020)

Djthomp28 said:


> I was editing while you were asking your question. It has been 2-3 years since I purchased it. I was nosing around the greenhouse and found this one. Edgar always has interesting stuff in the greenhouse. The link to his facebook page is above here is his website: Windswept in Time


Thank you!


----------



## Djthomp28 (Dec 10, 2020)

I reached out to Edgar, and he has a few Leptotes unicolor seedlings, which were recently mounted.


----------



## troy (Dec 10, 2020)

I love this species, way to go!!


----------



## Ozpaph (Dec 11, 2020)

great display and well grown


----------

